# Obliqueden (sp 44) and Christmas Fulu???



## pyper96 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a male sp 44 he is with a 4 Fulu's (1m 3f). Do I need to be concerned about the 44 breeding with the Fulu's? Do I need to remove him?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Absolutely. The Hap #44 will a very willing crossbreeder and the X. phytophagus is similar looking.

Not a good mix.

Kevin


----------



## pyper96 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, will do. Thanks!


----------

